# This is not going to help



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

from Sky News

Thomson Airways plane travelling from Bristol to Sharm El-Sheikh makes safe emergency landing in Athens after bomb threat.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

This isn't going to help either 

[


Salafi idiots reported to "warn" people of how "bad" and how "not Islamic" it is to be working with the "infidel" tourists and/or participating/helping them on their "obscene" behaviors (Drinking alcohols, gambling, visiting religious places that aren't Islamic, being "intimate" with someone they aren't married to, etc.).

Also there are some "voices" demanding to "hide" the ancient Egyptian statues' faces (Asked for it to be covered with "wax" to be specific!) Cause it's "against the Islamic rules" to have a statue with a face!!! Afghanistan's explosions were the first thing occurring to my mind when I heard that few days ago!

I don't think I should go public about what I "think" about this, I'm just sick and tired of talking about it........

God bless the democracy!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Just realized that I did not mention where those "warnings" for Egyptians working with tourists were made!!!

It's Hurgada, been happening in there in the _"last few days"_ according to the article!

Sorry about forgetting what's probably the most important bit of the topic folks!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't think this represents the view of the majority of Muslims

I feel a certain amount of acceptance, peace and serenity here and it's relaxed, I think Egypt has always been the best place in the world and will continue to be.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Horus said:


> I don't think this represents the view of the majority of Muslims
> 
> I feel a certain amount of acceptance, peace and serenity here and it's relaxed, I think Egypt has always been the best place in the world and will continue to be.


This got nothing to do with anyone’s “view” of tourists/tourism, this is a pure religious matter, it is against Islamic rules to be drinking, gambling, etc. and those idiots are just "trying to advice Muslims for their own good" 

And AGAIN, Sharm El Sheikh is NOT Egypt! People in Sharm show “_acceptance, peace and serenity”_ now in there cause the Egyptians in Sharm are there for one reason, *making money*, and by now they know how important it is to show “acceptance, peace and serenity” for them to keep their jobs and income, but they don't "live" there, they just go there to make money!

But in Hurgada and other cities where “tourists” do/might exist, it’s not only people who work in tourism and appreciate a tourist’s happiness with their place, there are residents in there and those people “think” they got NOTHING to do with tourists or the money they pay in their holidays, and some of them actually think their cities would be better off without the “half naked drunk Europeans” in there! (Sorry for the way it's said, those aren't my words and that's not what I think about any European in Egypt!).

Anyway so far it’s just a “warning” for the “religious” side of “working” with tourists, which isn’t THAT bad, but if it started to be threats for those who choose to continue doing their jobs regardless of what religion says about it then THAT would be a serious problem, so like you Brits say, fingers crossed!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I suppose we just need to embrace Islam before it embraces us


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Horus said:


> I suppose we just need to embrace Islam before it embraces us


Bollacks!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

_ Quote: DeadGuy

And AGAIN, Sharm El Sheikh is NOT Egypt! People in Sharm show “acceptance, peace and serenity” now in there cause the Egyptians in Sharm are there for one reason, *making money*, and by now they know how important it is to show “acceptance, peace and serenity” for them to keep their jobs and income, but they don't "live" there, they just go there to make money!_


Then again, these tourist hot-spots are infiltrated with village folk and illiterates that bring their bad habits and rubbish for the sake of the cash the resorts generate and feed their families with back home..... And they bring along with them their religious beliefs and tribal mistrust. In so doing, Sharm is getting towards the same fundemental lifestyles that are brewing and fermenting in Cairo and Alexandria. Irrespective of Egyptians accepting the foreign invasion of tourists and residents, these nationals want to change us into themselves and that is a recipe for economic failure of the tourist industry.. 

Alan.


----------



## SamWelbeck (May 24, 2010)

I'm disappointed by this thread and the attitudes shown here. I'm a muslim having lived most of my life in the UK and let me tell you.....Egypt is very tolerant. If Muslims tried to live the way they wanted in the UK it would not be possible so they have to compromise and the same must happen in Egypt. To say Muslims are not being accepting, serene and peaceful because they worry about the effect of behavior and ideas from outside is totally unfair. In the UK non-Muslims are just as worried about the effects of outside (non-British/Western) ideas. In Europe the covering of the head or the face is being banned. Is that "peaceful"? No. It stems from fear. The same fear that these Muslims are showing here. They are worried that if you drink, drinking becomes acceptable and more people will do it. Its just fear. The same way in the UK we would not want the use of Cocaine to become acceptable.

Lets all have respect for one another and try to get along. If Muslims had snorting lines of Coke as part of our religion I wonder whether in Brighton (UK) we would be allowed to snort in Hotel Bars? Not nice on the other foot is it?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

SamWelbeck said:


> I'm disappointed by this thread and the attitudes shown here. I'm a muslim having lived most of my life in the UK and let me tell you.....Egypt is very tolerant. If Muslims tried to live the way they wanted in the UK it would not be possible so they have to compromise and the same must happen in Egypt. To say Muslims are not being accepting, serene and peaceful because they worry about the effect of behavior and ideas from outside is totally unfair. In the UK non-Muslims are just as worried about the effects of outside (non-British/Western) ideas. In Europe the covering of the head or the face is being banned. Is that "peaceful"? No. It stems from fear. The same fear that these Muslims are showing here. They are worried that if you drink, drinking becomes acceptable and more people will do it. Its just fear. The same way in the UK we would not want the use of Cocaine to become acceptable.
> 
> Lets all have respect for one another and try to get along. If Muslims had snorting lines of Coke as part of our religion I wonder whether in Brighton (UK) we would be allowed to snort in Hotel Bars? Not nice on the other foot is it?


I can see that wires are about to become crossed here. I don't think anyone is saying they are against Islam they're saying their against the extremism of it.. 

You know in UK right now for the next 6 months there's going to be adverts promoting Islam on city buses with it starting in London first. Massive signs on the busses! There also be door to door people going around handing out leaflets. Do you think the Christians or other minorities ever being able to go out and do that here? Nope they wouldn't. So we can't really compare what happens in the UK to here surely since in UK you could announce and say 'I follow a god of trees which makes me a treeist' and no one would have the right to stop you!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Correct SHendra...

The keywords being "fundamentalism" and "extremism"


Alan.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I read this line somewhere in the news today, it sums up (with brilliant Egyptian SOH) where we are with sectarian issues:

“Mubarak was a man who united all religions, because he degraded the Muslims, he degraded the Christians and he degraded the Jews.” 

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

On the original topic - any more information on the flight??
Were the threats found to be legitimate? I can't find any information anywhere either confirming or denying the validity of it.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> On the original topic - any more information on the flight??
> Were the threats found to be legitimate? I can't find any information anywhere either confirming or denying the validity of it.


No they weren't it was a hoax, well nothing was found anyway and flight continued to Sharm afterwards


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

HOLIDAYMAKERS told of their dread last night after their plane made an emergency landing due to a bomb scare.

The fact that nothing was found on the plane is the good news. The bad news is that many people will have one more reason not to fly to Egypt in the near future, as perception is reinforced that the country is not a safe destination. Not the sort of headline the tourism industry needs right now.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Then again, these tourist hot-spots are infiltrated with village folk and illiterates that bring their bad habits and rubbish for the sake of the cash the resorts generate and feed their families with back home..... And they bring along with them their religious beliefs and tribal mistrust. In so doing, Sharm is getting towards the same fundemental lifestyles that are brewing and fermenting in Cairo and Alexandria. Irrespective of Egyptians accepting the foreign invasion of tourists and residents, these nationals want to change us into themselves and that is a recipe for economic failure of the tourist industry..
> 
> Alan.


I remember your words to me when I first mentioned it


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

SamWelbeck said:


> I'm disappointed by this thread and the attitudes shown here. I'm a muslim having lived most of my life in the UK and let me tell you.....Egypt is very tolerant. If Muslims tried to live the way they wanted in the UK it would not be possible so they have to compromise and the same must happen in Egypt. To say Muslims are not being accepting, serene and peaceful because they worry about the effect of behavior and ideas from outside is totally unfair. In the UK non-Muslims are just as worried about the effects of outside (non-British/Western) ideas. In Europe the covering of the head or the face is being banned. Is that "peaceful"? No. It stems from fear. The same fear that these Muslims are showing here. They are worried that if you drink, drinking becomes acceptable and more people will do it. Its just fear. The same way in the UK we would not want the use of Cocaine to become acceptable.
> 
> Lets all have respect for one another and try to get along. If Muslims had snorting lines of Coke as part of our religion I wonder whether in Brighton (UK) we would be allowed to snort in Hotel Bars? Not nice on the other foot is it?


You’ve just made my point 

A whole country’s main economical resource is being threatened, but the only thing that drew your attention in here was how people are *REACTING* to what I would never hesitate to call STUPID actions by some idiots!

You know if people were as loyal to their own countries or to the countries that allowed them to be citizens of instead of putting all their loyalty on their beliefs/religion world would’ve been a better place that’s for sure!

Won’t even bother about the _UK vs. Egypt_ part! I’m not gonna be sucked in by this typical change of the topic, and trust me if you can’t be grateful for how Muslims are being treated in the UK for whatever reason then complaining about it should be the last thing you should do 

And I’ll just quote an Islamic VIP Imam’s words in here “_If you don’t like it the way it is in here then just leave and find another country to live in_”, he was addressing the Egyptian Christians “inviting” them to leave to “USA & Canada”!! He wasn’t addressing any Muslims of course, but I guess “equality” makes the quote valid for anyone? Doesn’t it?! Specially when people aren’t originally from whatever country they’re gonna leave, it should be much easier for them to leave considering the Imam’s talks to the *NATIVE* residents of Egypt, not those who just came to live here 10/20 years ago 

If you’re THAT worried about how Islam looks to others?! Then you’re addressing the wrong ones in here! Go have a word with those who are doing a great job being idiots and tell them whatever, unless of course you agree with what they’re doing! Cause none of the posts that were made before your very own post questioned or debated Islam or its beliefs, so you really shouldn’t start doing so


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> You’ve just made my point
> 
> A whole country’s main economical resource is being threatened, but the only thing that drew your attention in here was how people are *REACTING* to what I would never hesitate to call STUPID actions by some idiots!
> 
> ...


Not getting into this but not sure by what you mean by living the way they want to live in uk, as far as I'm aware the uk government bend over backwards for Islam schools work place etc, and here, Christians in there own country have to put up with intolerance on every level. Who protects them?
Muslims girls are killed for honour, who protects them?
There are shops factories, that have signs up saying they only employ Muslims,
Yes Egypt is a tolerant country if you toe the line .


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

bat said:


> Not getting into this but not sure by what you mean by living the way they want to live in uk, as far as I'm aware the uk government bend over backwards for Islam schools work place etc, and here, Christians in there own country have to put up with intolerance on every level. Who protects them?
> Muslims girls are killed for honour, who protects them?
> There are shops factories, that have signs up saying they only employ Muslims,
> Yes Egypt is a tolerant country if you toe the line .


Exactly................

That's why I said that if anyone can't be grateful for how Muslims are being treated in the UK for whatever reason then complaining about it should be the last thing they should do :ranger:

But duhhhhhh!!! What's enough for anyone anyway?! 

Long live the Queen


----------



## Ladylav (Mar 21, 2011)

Interesting points here. I think there is both tolerance/acceptance as well as prejudice in most places. However, SHendra made a very valid point that Islam can be promoted in other countries, where other religions can not be promoted here. 

On a funny note, I don't drink, but most of my Muslim friends do.  They can blame foreigners all they want, it's so much easier that way. 

I think it's the common 'us vs. them' mentality regardless of where you are. I saw it in the states with Mexicans, and saw it in Germany with the Turkish. It's always easier to blame someone else.


----------

